# Hnnnnnngggg nismo seat covers



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh my look what arrived l.. Just need suss how fit em lol..






























Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I think a lot of people will be very very interested to see how these look. Cannot wait to see them fitted.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Yep hopefully not too stressful and a good fit. No idea if the old skin of the seats needs removing first or owt. I literally just opened the box and I've had to run out again! I've wanted these things for years now lol.
Also got some nismo mats and nismo carbon mirror cover coming lol. Nismo-whore haha 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

My friend here in the US has these in his R34 and they look amazing. I wanted them for an R32, but my car came with Recaro's in it.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice one!

I'd been kicking the idea of these around after I got fed-up of the height on my re-trimmed Cobra seats.

Very interested to see how it goes, hurry up an fit them :thumbsup:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I will be keeping an eye on this. It's hard to judge the quality and fit from halfway across the world. Shame they don't do them without the logo.


----------



## mouthwash (Oct 7, 2016)

Interesting, these are for re-trimming the seat essentially?


----------



## OXzilla (Jul 22, 2016)

following to see final fitment


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

There is a company on rhdjapan that do unbranded seat covers they are nice but it takes a few months for them to come through I hear. I've wanted the nismo ones for so long now! Gonna read the manual in a bit and see what's involved.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## endallwar (Jul 4, 2015)

Are they fitted yet, its been two hours.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry guys had a pretty stressful afternoon. Gonna be over the wkend if I'm lucky.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I've always thought about buying these too but never saw anyone fit them apart from pictures in Nismo catalogue and point of sale material.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Yep hopefully not too stressful and a good fit. No idea if the old skin of the seats needs removing first or owt. I literally just opened the box and I've had to run out again! I've wanted these things for years now lol.
> Also got some nismo mats and nismo carbon mirror cover coming lol. Nismo-whore haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Just need that genuine Nismo badge to finish it off... :chuckle: x


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Cheers guys I'll try get em fitted asap. Sadly my sciatica in my left leg is chronic bad at the moment I can't even bend to touch my knee so clambering in a car won't be easy. It's also peeing down altho if my leg weren't killing me if take seat out and bring it inside.

From the manual it looks like they slip over the seats as they are and there's straps to hold them in place underneath. Then there's instructions on massaging the fabric into place around the various corners and the plastic trim on the sides of the seats.
I'll get some better pics too asap sorry for delay. The material quality is really nice actually and feels like a soft leather. Definitely going to make the interior feel much tidier and up to date 

Oh for anyone interested they cost me about 925 shipped and with duties and taxes thingy thru DHL. Took about 10-12 days to be delivered. I got a little discount on rhdjapan because of buying other things but prob only 20quid so I'd say 950 all in.

So once these seats are in it's also goin back for half a bar more boost and nos lol 

I've seen a 34gtr 6spd conversion kit on there too.. very VERY tempted and cheaper than i thought altho with shipping and duty it won't be so need to see if I can do owt about that lol.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Subscribed. :clap:


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

mouthwash said:


> Interesting, these are for re-trimming the seat essentially?


Yep I believe so. Slip over the original seats. From what I can see in manual no need to remove oem skin so that's cool

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I'd tempted to take them to a trimmer and get them fitted properly.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I'm gonna have a go bit if they at any point feel like a fight then I will be taking em to a place round the corner from me that fortunately isn't far  the manual seems fairly comprehensive tho with plenty images. It's just in Japanese ha!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey guys I know your itching to see these fitted am still in a bad way.. Just had 1.5 hr massage therapy on my legs (no happy ending boooo) and they're basically knackered beyond anything she's seen in 25 yrs... yay keeping fit.. I swear it's easier to just drink smoke and not give a hoot.

Anyway whining over.. I made you a little video to show the seats because it's better than a few box pics.. Hopefully it should give you all a better idea of these covers at least till I get em on 

https://youtu.be/GPmxU0Is7Kc

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I think you being ill is totally unacceptable. Sort it out


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> I think you being ill is totally unacceptable. Sort it out


Oh I completely agree.. look at me in that video.. my fingers work.. don't see the problem.. goddammit spinal cord what use are you!!!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Well did they fit ok?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I still ain't fitted em been down in London working mate :/ I did get a chance to check one out tho and they seem to slip over nicely so I think the rest of the manual is just showing how to tidy up various corners and edges so they sit snug. Sorry for the delay I'm just snowed under with work. The car goes back to Martin for some more um "enhancements" in a couple weeks tho hehe

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey guys sorry I haven't had chance get these on. I'm just at work all week working on thor ragnarok and then the wkend I've got a day n half and basically I'm catching up with my family. There's a trim specialist round corner from where we are and he does cars so I'm tempted to ask him just to get it done!

In the meantime I thought I'd share some more nismo goodness that arrived this week hehe..

Ok so one em isn't nismo but it's tasty anyway haha























Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Decided to get one sorted at least and see what's involved. Overall not too painful I've definitely done harder jobs! The hole where harnesses go thru is most difficult but it just required a little bit more snipping of the flaps (lol.. flaps) to slide them in. Also the plastic inner part of that hole once fabriced up is really hard to get in.. but a drop of lube really helps as we all well know 












































Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Pipped this in too 









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Really does bring them up to modern standards


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Haven't done the passenger or rear shelf yet mainly cos that one took 2hrs to suss.. difficult bits were up near the top.. the seat bit which I thought would be most painful actually with a bit of pushing and pulling wrapped round nicely and has straps to hold it in place. Then fasten up the plastic trim again. Of course I picked the hottest day on earth I think to bloody well do it doh

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Liking this.
Looking forward to a photo when its all completed


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I have to be honest they fit MUCH better than I thought they would. Didn't need to remove the original seat material. As a result they look just a shade chubbier in a way plus as said the more stylish materials bring em up to date! I'll zip out in a bit and take a pic of the interior.

I won't have time this week to get the rest done but I'll try next week because my car is heading to Martin after that for some extra retuning and a service heh.

Btw for anyone considering a set all in they have cost just under 1k.. that's from rhdjapan and including the delivery and the dhl duties on top when they arrive in uk. I had to wait about 2 or 3 weeks for them to arrive at rhd and then they shipped em out and it took about 7 days. So literally a month which isn't bloody bad. And tbh neither is the price esp when ppl want 2k for a tired r34gtr seat.. and I'm talking ONE seat ffs! I guess you could go to a trimmer and get a custom job done but I really wanted the nismo parts being "that guy" Lol!

I'll run out and take a snap of the car interior in a bit.. we went out for food.. wife had 2 beers and she's out cold in bed so I'm watching funsize hahaha!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kc350z (Sep 13, 2015)

Where did you source the mirror cover from mate? Rhdjapan? I like that a lot ?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Yep. And nismo mats too.

I've also got a nismo branded gear gaiter eBay special Lol! But tbh it's quite nice and just needs a bit of trimming to fit!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

It's like a tenner from China lol but this is it fitted in my mates S15 ...really quite tidy!









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Didn't get chance to move earlier but took car out for evening drive.. just snapped this pic.. it really makes the other one look knackered lol
Wife just nagged me to take all the crap out the back too lol









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## habu32 (Jun 4, 2016)

So these just are seat covers? You don't actually take off the cloth material and put these on? Or is either way an option?
How's the comfort of them, any different than with just the cloth? They really look good.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

habu32 said:


> So these just are seat covers? You don't actually take off the cloth material and put these on? Or is either way an option?
> How's the comfort of them, any different than with just the cloth? They really look good.


Yep seat covers. They just slip over the original seat. You can prob remove the original fabric if you want I guess but it wasn't in the manual.. altho that's all in Japanese and the pics are a bit small and abstract lol. I'll try to do a video on the next one.
Comfort wise they were a bit weird in the first 20 mins.. but mainly it was while the fabric settled on the back. After that it felt like a new #gtr seat 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

https://youtu.be/BsWO2ys8aos

Here you go guys.. easier to do a little vid 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Awesome, they look great. I could do mine, front seats are R34 and rears oem R32. I would need to buy half and half... I am sure Nismo sells covers separately.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Just a bunch of pics.. the tough bits are this loop.. remove the material and fasten the supplied piece around which has a sticky tape on it. Then use some um.. lubricant to just make it easier to slip back in.. the added bonus is the flaps then become easier to push in with the tool (supplied). I did have to trim little cuts into the headrest bit (see pic) just a few mm to make it easier to pop back into and push in with the tool (I'm still talking about the seat here guys btw).

Another pig bit is the bit on the side it has a plastic clip and kinda folds under itself and secured to the seat.. requires some effort to pop on. Finally I used some slightly longer screws to secure the plastic trim back on because the old ones suck and are loose and too short.


Other bits include just squeezing the material into the gap thru the back really and underneath to fasten the securing straps. But other than that it actually wasn't too painful and just working it all a bit at a time on each corner and face as such.








































































Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Few pics of them fitted  really quite chuffed with how they turned out!























Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## OXzilla (Jul 22, 2016)

Looks great!

Hopefully the center of the seatback smooths out over time.

Did the kit come with covers for the rear too, or is that additional to the £1000?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

OXzilla said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Hopefully the center of the seatback smooths out over time.
> 
> Did the kit come with covers for the rear too, or is that additional to the £1000?


Yeah they do when sat in a bit. I've literally sat in the front for an hr last night.

The rear shelf is included. As I said earlier just had no time to do those too. Back to London for yet another week of tube train love :-/

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice job thanks for sharing.

I don't think they do the covers separately. I think you have to buy the set even if you don't have rear seats. I'd love it if Nismo made these with the old logo or no logo option.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for the write up no doubt your one of the very few I've seen fit these covers. Another dude in UAE was happy with his R34 covers.

What are you doing with Anal lube when not used for fitting Nismo covers? :chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

NISMO PARTS CATALOGUE 2017


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> Thanks for the write up no doubt your one of the very few I've seen fit these covers. Another dude in UAE was happy with his R34 covers.
> 
> What are you doing with Anal lube when not used for fitting Nismo covers? :chuckle:


No worries I figured it's one of those few items we all looked at on the forum but barely anyone has fitted em or bought em so I took a little gamble and it seems to have paid off  so I figured I'd do a little vid and some pics. All in all the work needed to fit em wasn't hard and I did it with the supplied plastic tool a screwdriver for the trim screws and in our tiny flat kitchen. Total time about 4 hrs I would say and barely used the manual! When you get em they are quite self explanatory.

As for r34 and r32 mixed sets they may do if contacted but prob unlikely and would need a bespoke trim at a shop.. which most of em do a great job anyway 

As for the anal lube take one goddam guess hahaha! It's for me of course.. It's my thing..

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

A guy in the Middle East with his R34.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Oof super sexy! Good to see someone with em!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

What does the parcel shelf cover look like? Can you get a picture of it?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Parcel shelf cover? Your trolling aren't you? 


Edit. If you mean the rear seats not had chance fit em as been in work all week. Hoping to get chance soon. They look tasty tho and I from what i can see not as painful as the front seats to sort out.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I recall you mentioning a shelf cover or something in addition to seat covers?

Have the front cover centre section smoothed over yet?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Don't think I mentioned shelf cover? I think I was referencing the back shelf as in back seat lol

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Don't think I mentioned shelf cover? I think I was referencing the back shelf as in back seat lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Lol must be a northern thing - we don't get fried mars bars or fight over scraps in the Chippy :chuckle:


----------



## JDMR33GTR (Feb 7, 2017)

Look very nice.. Love it


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey chaps thought I'd snap a few pics as I finally got the back seats sorted. So they are a touch looser but that's mostly because I haven't sat in them much really. I've put a few hours in on my drivers seat now and the fabric has really settled on both seats.
Overall tho the whole interior feels so much more modern... really happy with them. Some ppl aren't fans.. some say they fit crap.. but the old ones imo are so outdated now it's nice to see them spruced up and they do feel comfy with it.

I'm gonna look Into updating the door cards if I can.. would be nice to get a similar soft leather feel like the seats.. if anyone has any good advice on doing that or pics feel free to share em on here 























Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Have you got a new pics of the fronts now they've been used a bit?

The loose fit grated on me a bit on all real fittings that I've seen for both 32's and 34's (compared to the Nismo publicity shots) - I wondered if steaming the centres would contract and tighten them up a bit but maybe use is enough.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh !!!!

They look lovely !


.
.
Tim 'Moff' Nicholas @ TMS Motorsport
Email us : [email protected]








WhatsApp us for fast response : +447979127236
.
.
TMS Motorsport - Parts for Motorsport and Tuning - Online Shop

- We ship worldwide to your door -

* - Currently Breaking for parts - Nissan Skyline R33 - Honda Civic FN2 -*


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey chaps ran out and took a few pics.. it's lashing down outside so not the greatest...

here's my front seats.. as you can see they've pretty much settled overall. The divot in the front of the lower part of the passenger seat is my son's booster.

Overall I'm smitten with these.. 1k delivered from rhdjapan but one of the nicest purchases I've made for my car over the years. Oh and they are comfy!























Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Ah they look much better now that's great to see.

Cheers for the extra pics!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Alex C said:


> Ah they look much better now that's great to see.
> 
> Cheers for the extra pics!


No worries ..yep am super happy with em  splashed out and got the nismo carbon mirror cover and mats.

I dunno what happened last year but the price of the mats is usually £250 delivered if not more... I think the yen to pound conversion was severely in our favour at some point because I only paid £135 delivered!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Moff said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh !!!!
> 
> They look lovely !
> 
> ...


Yep super happy with them 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

anthonymcgrath said:


> No worries ..yep am super happy with em  splashed out and got the nismo carbon mirror cover and mats.
> 
> I dunno what happened last year but the price of the mats is usually £250 delivered if not more... I think the yen to pound conversion was severely in our favour at some point because I only paid £135 delivered!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Did well there, I paid about £220 for the mats 2 years ago. EDIT £130 on RHD at the mo (pre shipping and tax)

Still sat in plastic in my garage! 

I did fit the same £100 rear mirror cover though, my car was much faster with it and my vision from the car also improved to a point whereby I could see everything in code, like Keanu Reeves :nervous:


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Alex C said:


> Did well there, I paid about £220 for the mats 2 years ago. EDIT £130 on RHD at the mo (pre shipping and tax)
> 
> Still sat in plastic in my garage!
> 
> I did fit the same £100 rear mirror cover though, my car was much faster with it and my vision from the car also improved to a point whereby I could see everything in code, like Keanu Reeves :nervous:


Haha yeah it's a totally superfluous addition inside but its funny because ppl do notice it! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Looks really smart! Would it not have been better to use some fabric spray glue or similar when fitting the rears to keep them stuck down? Or do you think they'll settle?
.
.
Mikeyp @ TMS Motorsport
Email us : [email protected]









WhatsApp us for fast response : +447979127236
.
.
TMS Motorsport ***8211; FERODO PADS ***8211; BUY ONLINE

- We ship worldwide to your door -

* - Currently Breaking for parts ***8211; Hawkeye Subaru Impreza - Honda S2000 - *


----------



## unXnown (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks for the video man!


----------



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

anthonymcgrath said:


> Few pics of them fitted  really quite chuffed with how they turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey there, would you happen to have anything report on these seat covers after having them on for awhile. They seem to get a lot of criticism in regards to the fit and quality, but yours seemed to settle out quite nice. Possibly with the help of an upholster, maybe they could fit even better. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

This is what i want much!! But i have seats with airbags on my r34  and i cant find my option


----------

